# when is my molly gonna give birth??!



## darejenn05 (Mar 8, 2009)

i bought a silver lyertail molly 2 and a half weeks ago and when i got her she was huge. she looked about ready to give birth.......shes squared off and acting like shes ready but its been 2 and a half weeks and shes still definatly prego still. i have the water at 72 and the levels are all good and i put one tablespoon of salt as it is a ten gallon tank. i dont know if shes just holding on to them till she comfortable or what but i dont want her to die, or get ill from holding them. i had mollies a few years back and some of them did hold them "too long" and died before giving birth. if you want me to add a pic of her let me know. she does have the opening in her hind quarters and it seems to be open but its been years since i tried to breed mollies and maybe im forgetting something? someone please help is there anything else i can do to help her out?
jenn


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

The female should give birth within 2-3 days, however in some cases the females can produce infertile eggs rather than live fry. Also are there any other fish that could predate upon the fry and what is in the tank in terms of decor and plants?


----------



## darejenn05 (Mar 8, 2009)

three plants and an artificial cave, i have a lil tank to put her in when she starts to give birth so the fry drop down into a crack then theres a small place for them to stay still shes done so she dont eat them


----------

